# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم العام  ما أصعب أن تبكي بلا دموع

## max_11

ما أصعب أن تبكي بلا دموع  
وما أصعـــــب أن تذهب بلا .. رجوع  
وما اصعب أن تشعر .. بالضيق  
وكأن المكان من حولك .. يضــــــيق  
مااصعب ان تتكلم بلا صوت  
ان تحيى كى تنتظر الموت  
مااصعب ان تشــــعر بالســـــــأم  
فترى كل من حولك عـدم  
ويسودك احساس الندم  
على إثــم لا تعرفه .... وذنب لم تقترفه  
ما اصعب ان تشعربالحزن العميق  
وكأنه كامـنٌ فى داخــلك ألـــم عريــــق  
تستـــكمل وحــدك الطــريــق ..  
بلا هـدفٍ ... بلا شــريكٍ ... بلا رفيــقٍ  
وتصير انت و الحزن و الندم فريق  
وتجد وجهك بين الدموع غريق  
و يتحــول الأمــل البــاقى الى.... بريـق  
مااصعب ان تعـــيش داخــل نفـــسك وحيـد  
بلا صديــــقِ ... بلا رفيـــــقِ ... بلا حبيـــبِ  
تشعر ان الفرح بعـيد..  
تعانى من جــــرح .. لا يطــيب  
جـــرح عمـيق.. جـــرح عنـيد..  
جـــرح لا يـــداويــه طبيـــب..  
مااصعب ان تــرى النـــور ظـــلام  
مااصعب ان تـــرى السعادة اوهـام  
وانــت في غربتــك وحيــد .؟؟  
تحياتى

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## max_11

> بارك الله فيك اخي

 تقبل مني أجمل الأمنيات الصادقة
ولا حرمنا الله من مرور أنظاركم الغالية

----------


## max_11

تقبل مني أجمل الأمنيات الصادقة
ولا حرمنا الله من مرور أنظاركم الغالية

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

فعلا كلام مؤثر للغاية
نتمنى ان لانعيش مأساه كهذه
وشكرا كلمات حبيبى

----------


## ali.asaoura

رائعة بوركت اخى

----------

